
The core S3 API is beautiful - michalc
https://charemza.name/blog/posts/http/s3/the-core-s3-api-is-beautiful/
======
londons_explore
But that same simplicity makes it unsuitable for some things.

Swap-to-S3 should totally be viable, but the protocol overhead for small
requests largely makes it useless for that.

Likewise, it's very hard to use hardware acceleration to construct read/write
requests to S3, or DMA an S3 response direct into RAM.

Sure, S3 isn't designed for that stuff, but the _protocol_ shouldn't be the
limiting factor.

------
diggs
The beauty isn't in the UX of the API per se, it's in the reduction of
historically complex file system APIs down to a simple set of primitives and
behaviours that enable massive throughput and scale while still being broadly
applicable to most modern application needs.

